# 2010 big game pics



## Hellsangler69

Some are budding out


----------



## Bears Butt

Nice to see! Thanks for posting.


----------



## pkred

This bull is well on his way.

[attachment=0:1hqmwcsn]P1012699.jpg[/attachment:1hqmwcsn]

[attachment=1:1hqmwcsn]P1012667.JPG[/attachment:1hqmwcsn]


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Moose Hollow

Nice pictures Hells.


----------



## Bears Butt

Very impressive bachelor group there Hells!


----------



## Jed

Nice pictures, fellers.


----------



## Bhilly81

if you dont mind my asking what type of camera are you using i am thinking of giving photography a try but im not sure what camera to get just yet and by the way great pictures


----------



## Hellsangler69

I'm using a Nikon D60 but have 5 different lenses for it too . Last pics I put up are with a 70/200mm F2.8 sigma lens I recently purchased . Still learning to shoot with it too . I just got another lens this week , 150/500mm sigma telephoto to play with now . I'm hoping to upgrade to a D90 or D300s soon this year too . Nikon D40 I hear are great camera's too . It can get expensive buying good glass (LENSES)


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Moose Hollow

Nice pictures Hells.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Taken sunday


----------



## katorade

Nice bucks and great pictures!


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------

